# Kitten in DFW area



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Found this one a group listing I belong to

http://www.dfwpetpatrol.com/detail.php?siteid=445


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe.....aint he the cutest !


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I love his choclate nose on the white muzzle! That group is free, totally free. You can put pets up that need a home and you don't want to charge for them. I got Halcyon through an ad there. It was really great cause the person we got her from knew a bit about her and her mom.


----------

